# To all Whisper HOB filter owners



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

just got a new fish catalog. Noticed they changed the Whisper filter design. Looks like they will discontinue the "old" style filter bags. It seems they are making a new pre-assembled filter bag. (at an additional cost) Will they still make the traditional "bio-bags"?? Or is the filter I have been using for over a decade now obsolete? Will I be able to get replacement impellers? ( the only part that I have ever replaced) It just figures that they would fix something that is not broken. Loved the old style ones and they have obviously worked well for me. Now I will have to change eventually. That really pisses me off. If anyone has any info on the future availability of these parts please let me know. Thanks
:-?


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

I have Whispers on all my tanks....as for impeller replacement, you could order a couple extra now..and for the filter bags I stopped using them and went to Walmart and bought poly batting, wrapped the frame add a rubber band and voila ..works great and fraction the cost as Whisper bags!! :thumb: Wilpir


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

In the past I've used the Whisper 3 and 5.

I would make my own bio bag using the framework with clips and quilt batting.
You can re use those frames countless times.
I purchased the quilt batting in the fabric deptartment at W.mart (or where ever), it comes in rolled sheets.

Cut the batting to wrap around the frame once, with 1.5" left on the edges. 
With a needle and thread, make long whip stitches, sewing the edges together, forming a bag. 
Sew it so that the frame will slip out when the "cartridge" is dirty, to dispose of the bag and reuse the frame.

You can put aquarium charcoal in there, using the jar type bought at the lfs.
Just add 4 rounded Tbs. to the bag when it's on the frame and attach the clips.
Run water over it to rinse excess dust, like you did the pre packaged stuff.

If I were you, I'd buy a couple extra impellers now, in case they become hard to find in the future...

hth buy you some time.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

They don't "update" to improve quality... they update to improve sales...

Consumers put ourselves in this situation by supporting the cheapest guy, instead of the better business... sorry to rant, but a few of us were debating this concept just a couple nights ago (in the garage, not on the forum).

But I agree with the above approach... It's much cheaper to modify your own media as it is to buy any of the manufactured kinds. It's often more effecient filtration too as the replacement cartridges are designed to need frequent replacement... oops, there I go again...


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I did not find the bio-bags that expensive. But using the batting idea sounds great. As for ordering more impellers I think I will have to do that now. I have only replaced maybe 3 in the decade I have owned them. Still just kinda mad about the way some do business in this country.
:x I still love the original type. Always will. Thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

R-DUB said:


> Still just kinda mad about the way some do business in this country.


Don't hesitate to write them a letter/email and tell them... just don't mention that you are buying extra parts or they'll just giggle and realize their ploy worked...


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Good idea with the quilt batting! *** been rinsing my pads out till the charcoal falls out.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I agree with the DIY filter floss, I've even stuffed mine with potscrubbies in the well after the cartridge filter location. But my LFS doesn't carry Whisper products so I have also used these "Imagine Bio 3" replacements, HERE it's a re-usable frame and bio sponge with replaceable floss / charcoal bags that snap in..


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the "Imagine" design. It would stop the tea-bag effect. I always had the problem of charcoal settling in the bottom. I should also write them a strongly worded letter. It will probably fall on deaf ears though. As if a multi million dollar company really cares about a single customer anyways. Enough of my moaning and groaning. Thanx for the response and ideas. 
P.S. This also reminds me of Ebo-Jager heaters; they change the design and now they suck. The old model was way better before they were bought out by some profit seeking dirt ball with suits and ties.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I used to use pond sponges and use 2 of them 1st sponge was course than the 2nd was fine one they last forever.


----------



## BadFishPa (Dec 27, 2008)

I have used Aquatech filters from Walmart that fit my whispers..Recently my LFS had a big Aqueon show and traded all whisper filters for a new Aqueon filters the same size,the Aquatech filters still fit these too..Just measure your filter and look at the dementions on the cheap Walmart ones to find a fit..


----------



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just recently set up a new 55 gal and dug out my old Whisper. Since I didn't have any filters I ran to walmart. Not realizing they have changed them I decided to cut off the very top and dumped out the charcoal. I do have to agree I wish they hadn't changes them! Maybe i'll send them an email too!


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

alicem said:


> In the past I've used the Whisper 3 and 5.
> 
> I would make my own bio bag using the framework with clips and quilt batting.
> You can re use those frames countless times.
> ...


I do the same with my whisper cartriges I just use a hot glue gun instead of the stiches. I also do the same with my aquatech and marineland HOB. Just rip off the old media and replace the charcoal with fresh and glue gun on the new batting. When its used up rip it off and redo. I have bought a few replacements so I have spare plates for making them up in advance. Doing your own definatly increases the quality over the replacements. I mean there isnt enough carbon in most of them to filter yourself a glass of water.

:thumb:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i didnt upgrade my filters but i did get a Whisper EX20 for my 20g and it is the best/coolest i have!But the refils are spendy


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

thats the whole idea. Whisper had an effective,reliable and cheap to operate filter. Now they "up-grade" it and it becomes expensive to operate. Plus the new "timestrip" tells you when to change the filter. DUH as if I dont know when to do so. Or it lets idiots know. They will change the filter like clockwork at $3.00 a pop. Why not make the filter owner/changeable like the old ones. Now you cant even put in your own chemical media of your choice. It just proves these companies are not in it for the hobbiest or the animals. PROFITS. I am all for capitalism but you can do both. Hey hears a novel idea build a product that gains the respect of the hobbiest and you will own the market. Instead of trying to soak the customer at every turn. If whisper/tetra upgraded their HOB's to a more gph and made more room in the media area (like aquaclear) maybe they could have taken some of the market share from Hagen. But now I am afraid that they will only lose ground. They have already lost one customer. ME . Even keeping the old filter pads around and parts would do wonders for the existing hobbiest, but nooo!! They will discontinue all and force you to upgrade one way or the other. What a shame. Thanks for the responses and input. That is enough of my ranting..


----------

